# progestern level



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Well girls, 





i have just had a call from the hospital and my progesterone is wait for it,,,, it was 85,,,, 

now im taking that as a good sign,, maybe i produced 2 eggs,,  

she told me that i have to take 50mg's of clomid next month and get blood test on day 21 again,, 

also my HSG appointment is for the 16th oct,,


so here' hoping i get my BFP at the weekend, then i wont need to have a HSG


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

In my "non professional" opionion, a progesterone level of 85 nmol/l (which I assume is the measurement unit) is good.

I've had levels in natural cycles of between 61-81 nmol/l (lowest was 48 nmol/l which was first one following an ivf cycle)...consultant did say that those higher levels _may_ mean I released more than one egg naturally occasionally. When I was on clomid I had much higher levels and did release 2 or 3 eggs.

Sounds like a good strong ovulation so lots of positive vibes coming your way  

Fingers crossed for some good news.

Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx girls, 


im on day 28 at the moment and have been having strange feeling in my  lower body, very bloaty tummy, sore back and sore boobs at the sides,, dont know if its cause i go to the gym,,,im due af on sun-mon


but i am dying to test, 

when can i test?..

i had 'o' pans on 31st aug and 1st sept.. got blood test on day 21 so can i test


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You could test today...or, if you can hold out, leave it until you think you're around 18dpo as hopefully this should give a good amount of hcg for hpt to detect.

Lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,,


i tested this morning and got a BFN....


doesn't it just p*** u off,, 

waiting in af now then on to next month, 

at times i dont know why i bother


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls,,,


need some advice please...


on day 32 and nothing,,, no sign of af...

i got blood tested on day 21 which was 11 days ago and it showed i 'o',, so where is af,, thought i would have had it by now,,,

any advice why she might not be here?....did test sat and got bfn,,,, so dont know what to do now,,,


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in a similar position to you hun (although I was clomid free this month) - currently on CD40 and no sign of AF (done 2 tests - both negative) 

I have spoken to my hospital and if still nothing in 1 week I have to go in for blood tests.

Could be clomid mucking you around unfortunately!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep when i took clomid i ovulated on the right day and it came to day 28 but no af... a few days later i dared to do a test but it was bfn. eventually af came on day 35, so dont worry just yet. i think its just our bodies cruel way of torturing us for taking these crazy drugs!


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx girls for ur message's....


i will wait another few days and c what happens...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you got a BFN...sadly our bodies can play cruel tricks on us...it's a complete myth that luteal phase from ovulation to AF is always 14 days.  Luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Although you had progesterone tested on cd21 and showed you ovulated, progesterone "peaks" at 7dpo but it could be that you ovulated a little bit later than cd14...eg you could've ovulated on cd16 but by cd21 your progesterone was a good level which showed ovulation had happened but you could've been 5dpo instead of 7dpo...does that make sense ?

Unless you actually had daily scans to pinpoint the exact day you ovulated then it's difficult to time it exactly, just get a rough idea with all other symptoms eg...

I ovulate on cd14/15 every month (after charting my temps, cervical mucus, having countless scans and all the ovulation pains/symptoms to indicate this)...but I have 30/31 day cycles which means my luteal phase is 16/17 days long.

I'd leave it a few days and then test again...if still BFN and no AF then perhaps give your consultant a call.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,


af has arrived, got my hsg next month so i need to have protected sex this month, but i dont know if i should take clomid or not,


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If you have to have protected sex then you don't take Clomid! What is the point?


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

yeah i thought that 2,, 

lol


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

hi,

i was getting my levels done for 8 months and never got any higher than.... wait for it    1  so that really sux 
am also really slow at learning all about this lol, as i am always trying to keep a positive head, but my news on monday got me really down, my gyn basically said coz my level is not changing there is no point taking the pills anymore, so now got to wait another looooonnnnng time for ivf


----------



## dreamerbarton (Aug 14, 2007)

hiya chkymoo 
am sorry ur results werent good but dont give up hope (a lot easyer said than done ). if we dont have hope we dont have anything. i hope u dont wait to long for ur ivf.  goodluck


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah i am trying to stay positive 

k


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

funnily enough i saw my consultant today and i'm having a hsg scan next month on about day 10 of cycle.  She said specifically not to take clomid that month because the scan could interupt the womb lining growing etc  However she did say that if tubes ok lots of people have had clomid the cycle after the hsg and got pregnant because the scan flushes out the tubes etc.


----------

